# Small Towner Moving To the Big City



## Kinguk (Jun 26, 2008)

Let's see, I grew up in a town of 1200 people. At one point lived on a teeny-tiny island of 200 in the high Arctic, and the last place I lived had 700 people... And now, I just found out I have to move to a humungous city with 4 MILLION PEOPLE!!

I don't want to raise my baby in a city! I want a yard, and I want her to be able to ride her bike around the neighbourhood and I want to bump into people I know on the street!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am normally a very positive person and I'm trying with this one, really I am... Great opportunities in the city...great schooling for her... Curbside pickup for my recyclables and my mail comes straight to my door!! Oh...I love walking to the post office









Any other small towners out there who made the move to the city? I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## onelittleone (May 3, 2008)

I am living in a small town and have lived in the city ... I love where I am at ... but secretly yearn for the city life again. Someplace where not everyone knows you. A place where art and creativity abound. A busy place. The sounds of the city ... I love it!


----------



## 3jays (Jun 15, 2007)

I moved to a bigger city than the one I grew up in and I am not liking it! I hate to get on the intersate very time I want to go to the store. I feel your pain. But I am sure it will be a new experience that you can grow from! Hugs!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I grew up in a Midwestern town of a couple hundred people and moved to DC.

I couldn't take it. I loved the food, museums, and nightlife, but I couldn't think or breathe. It was stifling. DH, of course, loved it and wanted to stay as urban as possible.

We ended up compromising (DH is from a suburb of an even larger city) and found a lovely small city/big town with great music, awesome art, good food, and nearby dark skies.

It's not perfect, though. I'd much rather have a real winter.


----------



## crunchymomofmany (May 24, 2007)

I just moved from a tiny Vermont town (1200 people) to downtown Green Bay. I like it mostly - except the noise!


----------



## Cascia (Apr 28, 2009)

I grew up in a town of about 12,000. When I got married we lived in a town of about 20,000 for five years. It was the perfact size. We had a nice big yard, large garden, friendly neighbors and a park across the street. I loved it. Last year we forclosed on our home in that small town and had to relocate to big city of about 700,000. We no longer have a park across the street. Our tiny backyard is fenced in and we don't know our neighbors. Our neighborhood is kind of rough and I don't feel comfortable even walking down the street. I miss the small town atmosphere. I think I can relate to Kinguk.


----------



## kt~mommy (Oct 26, 2009)

i grew up in a town of 700 out 2 hours from a big city. chose to go to school in the big city, my sister and brother soon followed. my small-town husband joined in as well, and it wasn't long after my parents moved too! now we're in Minneapolis/St. Paul and loving it. well, my dh longs for the quiet, but for the most part the opportunities for schooling and things to do keep us here. we love the culture and the like-minded people we would not experience back in the country. for us, it's been great, though i'd be lying if i said i never missed it!


----------

